# Keeping My Standard LONG



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a very curly standard poodle we are growing out like a sheep dog. When we bought him he was very long and looked so cool but we had him cut down to make sure his skin was healthy. Yeah! Healthy and pink. Looked great. So we want to do it again. Can you recommend grooming tools for him? A friend is recommending Bass brand. I don't want to pay the high price of Les Pooches but certainly will if they are the brushes I need.

His name is Anando. He is a blue and white parti. 

We have been brushing him but I am getting mad at myself because I know I am not doing a good job. It's so hard getting down to his skin. When it was shorter I would slicker then metal comb to make sure there were no mats. I am getting discouraged because it is so hard to do now and there are mats at the roots. I am hoping to get better tools so I can continue with the grow-out plan.

I really would appreciate any advice you have to offer.

Thank you so much







[/IMG]for your time.

Misti Hightshoe


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

The brand of the tools is not as important as the technique!

Really any slicker brush and metal comb will do. But you'll also need a fine mist spray bottle and either water, super diluted conditioner or a detangler spray for dogs.

Then, you'll need to learn "line brushing". There are lots of posts here about it if you search the term.
This is a sheltie, but same idea LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N99TT4fsEtE


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If Anando's hair is more than 2 inches long you should be using a pin brush and then a metal comb to check your brushing. DO learn how to line brush and DO use a detangler spray or like recommended. mix a small amt of your conditioner in a spray bottle and use while brushing. If he is matted at the skin level, try to gently pull the mats apart with your fingers, (working from the top to the bottom of the mat with your fingers and the spray ) do not soak the whole dog if he is matted as it will tighten the mats!! I use a Bass pin brush and so far it has held up really good!


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Aww..... thank you girls. Exactly what I needed. I tried to post pictures of Anando. I will try again. I love The Princess.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

As a breeder of labradoodles and poodles I find it odd that you do not know how to groom properly.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, how old is your dog? His hair will not look like a sheep dog, it will curl, even long. Brushing it out and HV'ing it will straighten it, but it will curl up again. Are looking to cord him? There are FB pages for corded poodles. Cording is also a lot of maintenance. But then, a poodle with long hair just for the sake of long hair is a lot of daily work too. Would love to see pictures of when you got him and how old he was and now.

And if he is too matted "at the roots" well he is becoming pelted and the only recourse is to strip it off, again. Why would you shave down a dog with coat in good condition just to see if his skin was healthy? You should be able to see the skin easily, simply part the hair.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

I am just learning to do it myself. I will answer this post but I'm not getting any any catfights.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

I did not get any pics of when his hair was longer. I am trying to post a picture of him now. I am putting a dropbox url in when I click on add photo. Is there another way?


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

His hair was like long spirals, not corded.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

He is about two inches now. I think he's pretty cute like this and I agree long hair for the sake of long hair is a lot of work and I appreciate your knowledge. I think i will keep him between two and three inches.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

But if he is matted at the skin now, he is becoming pelted. Again, is he young enough that he is going through coat change? which means may not be the time to keep him long. lol As I said before, a well cared for coat does not need to be shaved off to see what the skin looks like, the hair parts easily by hand and definately with a HV dryer. If you are not able to see his skin easily, then time to take it off, again.

Humanity before vanity.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

He isn't matted like he was. I just meant that I have to use my fingers with my comb to get his hair to comb. He is three years old.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Can you please tell me how to post a picture? I am using the insert picture thing and it comes out like this.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you want to download pictures from your computer first click on the 'post reply' in the bottom left corner when that takes you to the reply page, scroll down a bit and you will see 'attachments' button ...click it and it will show a drop down that is self explantory!
Hope that helped!


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's an idea. You can see pictures of Anando here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/24mrm5bgj8b87bh/2014-10-19 06.19.28.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y7oi11kyd1dacbx/100B4290.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w1ntzj0fg35mfvi/100_4385.JPG?dl=0


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you. I hadn't scrolled past the quick reply.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He's cute...............and I don't envy all the brushing you'll need to do to keep him from matting! He'd look really good in a Miami clip! I prefer a cleaner face.....it's easier to keep from getting stinky faced!!!!.....LOL!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks like he may possibly be matted. Just because he isn't pelted to the skin doesn't mean he isn't matted. I think his trim is fun. If you want to have a trim like this, you need to make sure that from the very beginning he is free of mats/tangles and starts off with a fresh bath, blow dry, and proper brushing. If he's free of mats and properly bathed/dried/slicker brushed/combed, he should not mat as long as you slicker and comb once or twice a week or as is necessary. 

Make sure you never bathe him without drying his coat in the following manner: After a bath, I would be sure to dry him with a force dryer or stand dryer until he is BONE dry. You should slicker his coat while he lays on the table under the dryer. Follow up with a comb to be sure the slicker didn't miss anything.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

He may have a hair texture that tends to mat. It's hard to tell for me at least without putting my hands on the dog. Also curly hair mats. So I definitely recommend an HV dryer to help dry him faster & straighten the hair. A human dryer is very very time consuming for this. Properly brushing a dog with hair this length can be very time consuming. If he currently has mats I would personally shave down & start from scratch making sure I had an appropriate dryer & also reviewed line brushing techniques.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you. I keep my red babe cleaned up, shaved face. I trim around the bottom of Nando's mouth. Stinky face YUCK!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hycj2uplwd1jcr8/2014-10-19 06.18.15.jpg?dl=0


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

No mats. I used the wrong word. I have been brushing. Just getting lazy some nights and used a slicker. I am fearful of brushing only to top and causing mats near his skin when I use the slicker.

I am brushing him now. LoL I have been line brushing him I just did not know what it was called and I am adding in a light conditioner tomorrow. Thank you all. I really appreciate the great advice you gave me a lot.

I am very happy with the way he looks now and have decided his hair is long enough. It wears me out.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ifu7roxucri4ux/2014-07-24 20.21.01b.jpg?dl=0


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PinkPoodleJosie said:


> No mats. I used the wrong word. I have been brushing. Just getting lazy some nights and used a slicker. I am fearful of brushing only to top and causing mats near his skin when I use the slicker.
> 
> I am brushing him now. LoL I have been line brushing him I just did not know what it was called and I am adding in a light conditioner tomorrow. Thank you all. I really appreciate the great advice you gave me a lot.
> 
> I am very happy with the way he looks now and have decided his hair is long enough. It wears me out.


Always, always, always use a slicker before a comb. If coat is in proper condition, it should be very easy to get to the skin.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Would you please recommend a slicker brush for me?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

PinkPoodleJosie said:


> Would you please recommend a slicker brush for me?


How about the ones you recommend to others...no good?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PinkPoodleJosie said:


> Would you please recommend a slicker brush for me?


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005AZ33QS/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?pc_redir=T1[/ame]


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Those are the ones I have. I have always had my groomer do my poodles and now I am trying to learn about poodle grooming. Why are you being so rude?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

TLP said:


> How about the ones you recommend to others...no good? Grooming





PinkPoodleJosie said:


> Those are the ones I have. I have always had my groomer do my poodles and now I am trying to learn about poodle grooming. Why are you being so rude?



Are you asking me? I have not been rude. I just asked if the slicker brushes that you recommend on your own website are no good? I own, health test, title (both conformation and performance) my pure standard poodles. I do not purport to know all about grooming my poodles when I do not....I take umbrage that you sell both Poodles and Mixed Poodles and obviously do not even know the basics of brushing your poodle out. I have not been rude...just curious.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

RUDE. I am on here to LEARN more about grooming. The fact that I have recommended grooming tools should not mean I should not be able to learn more.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

I can brush my poodles and have for years. I am trying to learn how to do it with a LONGER coat. That's in my original post in case you missed it. And you were most certainly being rude.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

"I do not purport to know all about grooming my poodles when I do not...."

Nor have I ever done that. Sad that you have the need to look for reasons to be hateful. I really pity you. And am also done with you. I'm better than that.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you very much. I just saw your post.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> He looks like he may possibly be matted. Just because he isn't pelted to the skin doesn't mean he isn't matted. I think his trim is fun. If you want to have a trim like this, you need to make sure that from the very beginning he is free of mats/tangles and starts off with a fresh bath, blow dry, and proper brushing. If he's free of mats and properly bathed/dried/slicker brushed/combed, he should not mat as long as you slicker and comb once or twice a week or as is necessary.
> 
> Make sure you never bathe him without drying his coat in the following manner: After a bath, I would be sure to dry him with a force dryer or stand dryer until he is BONE dry. You should slicker his coat while he lays on the table under the dryer. Follow up with a comb to be sure the slicker didn't miss anything.


Thank you very much. I just saw your post.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PinkPoodleJosie said:


> I am trying to learn how to do it with a LONGER coat.



How to line brush a poodle. 

http://youtu.be/oJoWfStDQbI

It is the same with any length of coat


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks. I came to the experts to see if there was anything new I needed to add in.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have been very calm and asked you straight forward questions...you are coming across a tad bit rude in response. So be it. I can be very passionate about the pure poodle breed and not mixing breeds. Please remember that you did come on the Poodle Forum for your questions.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, he has a ton of coat!!! I only brush out Sully's topknot, spots on neck and ears in between grooms, unless I put him on the table and HV his coat while using a leave in conditioner and then brush him totally out. What your boy has in the pictures I wouldn't touch without a full bath, conditioning, and HV dry. And Sully lasts about 10 days before it is time for another bath. He gets a groom every 2 weeks. Sometimes I just do face/feet/tail with a quick tidy; then next time he gets a full groom. 

My go to "slicker" is a Les Pooch Mat Zapper. The guy who sells the Groomers Helper now carries Activet brushes, which are essentially the same thing, different name. Don't bother with PetEdge or knock offs.

As for slicker brushes, haven't used a regular one in years. Do have an awesome Chris Christensen round poodle slicker that I love, love, love. But don't think it would handle what you have there. I use it for final brush out on clean coats only. 

Paying a groomer for all your dogs must get costly, as poodles average $80 each and doodles are as much if not more. Good luck. You have a full time job right there.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

PinkPoodleJosie, I was following this thread because I am perpetually looking for a better brush/comb. I liked my ChrisC. comb, but then my arthritis kicked in and even with the optional wooden handle the comb isn't that comfortable to use. So, back to the drawing board. I wish ChrisC made a fat handled comb with a soft grip. I keep buying other brands, but they just don't hold up. And brushes are even more troublesome because they wear out faster. I, too, have a soft round ChrisC slicker that I love, but it is not the brush of choice when my dirt magnet, Wilson has romped through the acreage. I have been pleased with the soft Furminator slicker (don't fall for the soft part though, it is not soft) for the tougher jobs. The pins fall out after about a month though... Well, you can see why I say I am perpetually on the look out for brushes and combs. Your poodle does have a very dense looking coat; I've had good luck with Cowboy Magic. It is sold in the horse section as a detangler for manes and tails, is reasonably priced and comes in a spray bottle ( I have diluted it and it still works fine). Be very careful about where you spray as if it will make your floor extremely slick. When I know I have a long comb out, I like to lay the dog out on the ottoman in front of the TV, put on a good movie and just zone out. Happy grooming!


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

We brush our dogs every night. I always say if we can sit on our butts watching tv, we can brush a babe while we do it. 

The other's aren't too bad to do as we keep them shorter most of the time. Anando is just so cute like this it's hard to get him trimmed. My doodles are first generation so they aren't very hard to do at all. 

Thank you for the helpful post. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

I will order some Cowboy Magic and soft Furminator. Thank you for the kind and informative reply. 

I sit down on the floor and brush my dogs every night. I brush all of them quicly then settle on one to do thoroughly. Anando and Valentino, his red son, take two nights for me to get done thoroughly. My sweet doll Josie is so soft and easy to comb through I can do her almost as fast as my doodles.

I am here for my poodles that I love dearly. I understand I am on the poodle forum and a lot of people do not agree with mixing breeds but I come here as a poodle owner. I respect your right to your opinion and hope to receive respect in return. Most people are kind. I just ask the ones that want to be rude to please be as respectful of my life choices as I am to yours. Also remember that most if not all dog breeds came from mixing breeds to get the desired traits.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

I like the Miami cut but can anyone recommend another cut for Anando that is just a little bit fluffy? Especially on his face?

Here are his pictures.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/24mrm5bgj8...19.28.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y7oi11kyd1...B4290.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w1ntzj0fg3..._4385.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Those last pictures didn't show up for me, but one of our members that goes by "Lou" keeps her spoos with fuzzy faces and they are adorable. Just type her name in the search engine and you will find lots of pictures and videos of her two dogs. Be sure to go back a few months though because they recently had a shorter "facial". Sorry, I'm not much help with actual names of cuts; seems like a name means something different to every other person.


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Awesome! I have noticed the same about cut names. I usually have pictures for my groomer.  Excited to go find this member.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

PinkPoodleJosie said:


> Also remember that most if not all dog breeds came from mixing breeds to get the desired traits.


I was not able to see your pictures. It's all good if you want poodles and doodles.

But, respectfully, please don't compare doodle greeders with the forefathers of the recognized breeds. 

pr


----------



## PinkPoodleJosie (Dec 1, 2014)

Of course. I do agree a lot more thought was put into that.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Poodlerunner said:


> I was not able to see your pictures. It's all good if you want poodles and doodles.
> 
> But, respectfully, please don't compare doodle greeders with the forefathers of the recognized breeds.
> 
> pr


It certainly is all good if you own Poodles and Doodles. But the OP is a breeder of said Doodles. She failed to mention that the Poodles that she is learning to groom, are in fact being used in her breeding program. Her Parti Poodle is the sire of her current Poodle Litter, but has also been bred with her F1 Labradoodle.



P.s. this is not me being rude....this is just stating facts.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Well at least her mutts are affordable. 

AKC Standard Poodle and F1b Labradoodle Puppies

I'm sorry for being snarky but _really_? But now that you're, here can you answer a question I've always had about doodle breeders, namely, how did you obtain your standard poodle. Thank you. 

pr


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

TLP said:


> It certainly is all good if you own Poodles and Doodles. But the OP is a breeder of said Doodles. She failed to mention that the Poodles that she is learning to groom, are in fact being used in her breeding program. Her Parti Poodle is the sire of her current Poodle Litter, but has also been bred with her F1 Labradoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from TLP, but I don't believe she has broken any rules so I do not see the reason to shun her. She is taking a step towards caring for her poodles and that is what I see. Now if she were to talk about or promote breeding her poodles irresponsibly, I could then see the problem but as of now all I see is a person trying to seek help in caring for her dogs. You don't have to help her in anyway if it makes you uncomfortable. 

Misti I do highly recommend you read the rules and familiarize yourself with what is and what is not tolerated here at PF. We are not against doodles completely (well some of us might be) but we sure do not tolerate discussion of intentional breeding of them. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=1


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I understand where you are coming from TLP, but I don't believe she has broken any rules so I do not see the reason to shun her. She is taking a step towards caring for her poodles and that is what I see. Now if she were to talk about or promote breeding her poodles irresponsibly, I could then see the problem but as of now all I see is a person trying to seek help in caring for her dogs. You don't have to help her in anyway if it makes you uncomfortable.
> 
> Misti I do highly recommend you read the rules and familiarize yourself with what is and what is not tolerated here at PF. We are not against doodles completely (well some of us might be) but we sure do not tolerate discussion of intentional breeding of them.
> 
> Meet Moose  - Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too!


Oh I agree Poodlecrazy. I am not shunning her as that would mean I was ignoring her. I do not believe her to be breaking any rules but I just found it odd that she lays out grooming instruction on her website but then comes on a Poodle Forum to look for advice. I tried to ascertain why she did this and got shut down by her calling me rude. I was not being rude, I just felt she was not being up front about herself. This can be a problem on the internet we can present ourselves anyway we wish whether it be the the whole truth or not. If you see her introductory post she talks exclusively about owning poodles. She does not mention that she owns and breeds labradoodles I just thought if she is a breeder of said dogs she should be open and forthright about it. (For example...hello I breed Labradoodles and I am having a hard time maintaining a long coat on my Standard Poodles as I usually do not keep my labradoodles so long.) (Instead of that convoluted tale about wanting to see if he had pink skin...or some such).

It is not I that have posted on here bashing labradoodles as many have on a great many posts. 

AND this is only my feelings but I do not know how someone (anyone...not just the OP) can set up a breeding program and not even know the basics of grooming the said breed. In my mind I wonder if the basics of general grooming are unknown what other more important breeding practices and necessities do they not know?


----------



## NH10023 (Oct 16, 2014)

Your poodles are adorable! I am a new standard poodle owner so I have no advice or help to offer, but I applaud you for your efforts  Your poodles are lucky to have such an awesome mama to look out for their needs  I hope you got the support and assistance you needed from this forum!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

TLP said:


> Oh I agree Poodlecrazy. I am not shunning her as that would mean I was ignoring her. I do not believe her to be breaking any rules but I just found it odd that she lays out grooming instruction on her website but then comes on a Poodle Forum to look for advice. I tried to ascertain why she did this and got shut down by her calling me rude. I was not being rude, I just felt she was not being up front about herself. This can be a problem on the internet we can present ourselves anyway we wish whether it be the the whole truth or not. If you see her introductory post she talks exclusively about owning poodles. She does not mention that she owns and breeds labradoodles I just thought if she is a breeder of said dogs she should be open and forthright about it. (For example...hello I breed Labradoodles and I am having a hard time maintaining a long coat on my Standard Poodles as I usually do not keep my labradoodles so long.) (Instead of that convoluted tale about wanting to see if he had pink skin...or some such).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you in all the points you made. One thing I should point out or maybe question is that if she were to have mention breeding doodles, wouldn't that be breaking the rules? Also maybe she felt she wouldn't have gotten a warm welcome or and answer to her questions if she were to have pointed out those things. I know I would have been more reluctant to respond or answer her question. Maybe the best thing at this point would be to educate her on grooming and explain what the best breeding practices are and what is absolutely necessary. I can tell by her one response that we are not going to be able to change her mind in breeding doodles but maybe just maybe we can talk her into health testing her dogs and doing other proper breeding practices.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't think any poster is required to tell us all about themselves. I have always thought any doodle breeder who mentions doodles on this forum was only asking for trouble because she might be breaking our forum rules.

The OP was asking about grooming poodles, which is an appropriate topic for this forum. From her posts she uses a groomer for her dogs and that is why she is trying to learn more about grooming.

I say if she doesn't mention her doodles, it is not our business, especially if all she wants is to learn how to take care of her poodles.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

There is a very informative thread titled "Manly Cuts for Poodles" that may give you some ideas for your male. I like the German trim, but my SPOO will probably always be pretty basic. He's like a canine yard waste swifter even in a short trim. No complaints because his short coat is like black velvet!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Even if you are wanting to leave a
" sheepdog" look to the style, you will need to still do regular maintenance. Depending on dogs lifestyle and coat type I would be brushing daily and bathing & HV every week. What you use for product & tools really makes a difference. As a professional pet groomer I find that to use pin brushes it has to be on a regular basis, they are not a dematting tool. I really like Chris Christensen new slicker the black one with crazy long pins is softer than orange one. 
I have kept my vogue in longer trims since puppy. First pic is with puppy coat still, last winter, now She is 19 months and still done every week.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Because of their dense, curly coats, a poodle with a long, brushed out coat will look less like a sheepdog and more like a sheep.

This is my girl Vienna, I brushed and combed her out maybe.. oh three days ago. Please excuse her unshaved face. This is fairly long for my dogs, but they've been going longer between grooms because it's painful for me to groom them. Longer coats demand more attention, even at this length I need to line brush most of her, then when I take the comb through her I find places I need to go over again with the slicker brush.

Certain places mat up more, like arm pits, the joints on the ankles, bum, and neck. (At least for my dogs)

Haha, she looks awful right now, but I guess my own just tend to get groomed last during the holidays.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Great video thanks


----------

